# Dog stealing thread



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Thought it was about time we did an updated version.

so whos dogs would you steal?

but the added twist is you have to say why you would steal them


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmm... just straight out of my head I'd steal the member who has a Spitz? I'm pretty sure it was... she posted photos the other day and there was a group of them as well.... I would steal as the dog is gorgeous!

I'd also steal anyone with a labrador (pref black and pref a bitch) but I'd have any really  as I've grown up with Labs.

Also anyone with a Rottweiler (like my Io), dobermann, staffie, german shepherd, husky etc as they're all gorgeous.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Erm lets see...

Rosie (MissRV) Cos I`ve met her and she is so full of personality! 
Kilo (Dogless) He is so beautiful bless and always look so dignified 
Rudi (Dogless) He always looks full of life 
Thai (StormyThai) I just think he is a BEAUTIFUL looking dog
Millie (Milliepoochie) Awwh she is just so lovely, and her smile 
Alfie (emmaviolet) I love rough collies and he is so stunning
Kenzie (McKenzie) Gotta love a lil westie!
Ginger (GingerRogers) Don`t see much of her (Bad GingerRogers  but she is lovely from the photos I`ve seen
Maggie (Alice Childress) She is just beautiful 

I`ve probably missed some out


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I would have to steal the Pickles - I just love reading their adventures, and they are gorgeous - I mean really, what needs to be explained about them?! 

I also have particularly fallen for a certain Rottie pup named Cian  :001_wub: Have never really considered Rotties as a breed I would own, but those beautiful eyes and him just in general has started me researching the breed lately 

There are many others, but my brain is all frazzled as got a bug so don't know if I'm coming or going... but yes, those two are definitely on my dog-napping list


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd have to nick Kilo and Rudi, they seem my sort of dogs.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd nick SLB's Gentleman Jack of course because he's such a sweet natured lad
Jugsmalone's Buster because he seems like my kinda dog
And any well behaved dogs who want to come and teach Kes a thing or two! Perhaps simplysardonic would like to send some of her mongrels round my way when they're all trained up


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Mooblis Zac of course ^^


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeez my list is going to be SO long!! 

I'd steal sharloid's lot, because they are all so beautiful! 

Sled dog hotel's lot of course!! Starting with Nanuq as that face makes me melt every time I see it. 

Benboy's Ben as Labradors are my first loves 

Zaros two Sarplaninac's I have a huge soft spot for mountain dogs 

SLB's Louie and Pen because seeing their happy faces on here and on facebook makes me smile!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Dora and Otis the Boxer (H0lly) - Their Boxers  Add to my new collection. 
Sam the White Boxer (Beth) - Again he's a Boxer and looks like Zab 
Rufus the French Bulldog (Laladogs) - He's just gorgeous ! Love his chops
Lester the DDB (Clayton) - Great face expressions !
Rusty the Springer (Nicki ?) - Most handsome SS I've ever seen. 
Cian the Rottweiler - He's just won me over ! 
Mylo the German shorthaired Pointer - One of my fav breeds  
Harvey and Chance, Staffie and AB - Just love them both ! 
Pippa the Labrador (dandogman) - Very pretty girl ! 

And any other Boxers  

There's many more but my list will go on and on


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Thought i best add my list,


Chester (PaddyJulie) He is my first love when it came to Manchester Terriers 
Mabel (TigerNeko) Because she is stunning and after meeting her the same can be said for her temp 

(Shall be adding vet-2-b's Inca and Goldstars MT (when she gets one) to my list im sure when i get to know them even more  )

Ripley and Rory (Bluejay) i love Smooth foxes, because they look full of mischief.
 Freyjas Iggies as well 
 Hachi (Hachiko) and Lumi (Misi) have a soft spot for sammies
 Abi and Bruno (Luz) so fluffy and little yet look so elegant 
 Dan (Ballybee) dont know what it is about him but i just love seeing pictures of him

shall add more when i think of them ha


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's see:

Bailey: Caninek9 because he's a stunner and so full of personality too (plus Rosie is besotted with him!) 
Lola: Lolaboo because she's so stunning! 
Archer: Catz because I'm still in love with the Glen of Imaal Terrier and he just has that bimby face! :001_wub: ETA how could I miss Fleur's Lilly out! She's also the mirror image of Bimby  I was convinced she was a glen! 
Alfie: Emmaviolet he's stunning and looks like such a good boy!
Poppy: Dirtygirty she's got the most amazing coat I've ever seen on a bichon!
Jasmine: JTHolt she has the sweetest face ever! 
Ninja: GingerRogers how could I forget the gorgeous Ninja! I am in love with those eyes!
Millie: MyMillie (I hope I've got it right, the gorgeous little Schnauzer)

I'm sure I've missed a million out! But if you have a fluffy dog or a spaniel *it's not safe from my doggy loot bag *


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

There are plenty of dogs I'd love to 'borrow' for the day  Far too many to list 

But there is one little Maltese that I know of on this Forum - and I can't remember their owners name  - but as a Maltese is my dream dog I'll steal this one


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

All the bullies out there are per normal 

BUT!

My special man is Sixstars Blue - neo X absolutely love that boy, and he can come live with me anytime


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ALLLL 4 of Sketch's dogs 

Bearcub's Freya

LolaBoo's Apple

Shetlandlover's Alaska, Aiden & April

Emmaviolet's Alfie

All the Finnish Lapphunds & GSDs on the forum 

All for purely shallow reasons, because they're beautiful dogs


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

For me it would have to be Fleurs Lily :001_wub:

She has such a sweet little face , I can just imagine having her on my lap giving her a cuddle and seeing those amazing gorgeous brown eyes looking up at me :001_wub:

I'd pinch her in a heartbeat , so watch out Fleur , lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Millie (Milliepoochie), every time I see her sig my heart melts a little. She is just beautiful, even if she is smaller than I first thought hehe.

Kes (Ploof), I have a soft spot for bull crosses 

Rouge (Simplysardonic), love that dog to bits.

Ferdi and Diva (Newfiesmum), well who wouldn't after meeting them? 

The clowns (SLB), they just look so entertaining to have around :lol:

The pickles (foxyrockmeister), I grew up with JR's so have a huge soft spot for them 

I'm sure there are many that I have missed out :lol:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

- SleepingLion's Rhuna (Flatcoat) - cracking looking dog
- Moobli's Zak (Working GSD) - a stunner 
- Moobli's Yogi (Long coat GSD) - very good looking dog.
- Issy the Labrador - my type of Lab
- Pippi JRT - very cute with lots of character

I'll probably come back and update this when I can think of some more.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mese said:


> For me it would have to be Fleurs Lily :001_wub:
> 
> She has such a sweet little face , I can just imagine having her on my lap giving her a cuddle and seeing those amazing gorgeous brown eyes looking up at me :001_wub:
> 
> I'd pinch her in a heartbeat , so watch out Fleur , lol


Careful what you wish for - she's small enough to post 

I'd love to borrow Gypsy, she has such a gentle and loving nature and a zest for life - I'd take her a long walk along the beach  - I couldn't keep her though a Collie is far to clever for me I'd be outwitted at every turn


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I adore Dogless' stunners. 

I also would steal SpingerPete's goldie in a heartbeat!

And those great danes one is a harlequin....cant remember the members name!

Ellenlouisepascoe - let me know when you want to come and collect Ben


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Goldstars Lucky - she's just beautiful :001_wub:
Flamingoes Bumble - fluffy hand warmer 
Luzs ratters - too cute 
Malmums T-Bo - he would match Alfie lovely 
Emmaviolets Alfie- I just want to brush him 
Nataliees little gang - they all look so full of character 
Shetlandlovers Oliver - he's gorgeous
Hanlous Teddy - :001_wub: enough said!

There's loads more but the PF dog I would absolutely love is

SLB's Benjie


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Hmm... just straight out of my head I'd steal the member who has a Spitz? I'm pretty sure it was... she posted photos the other day and there was a group of them as well.... I would steal as the dog is gorgeous!


You don't mean my Finnish Lapphund Ruska do you? 



Very flattered if so  if not then any excuse to post a photo, me....

I think I'd steal most on here if I could....any of the huskies - always my first love.

Otherwise Dogless's Kilo & Rudo because RRs are just :001_wub:

And Moobli's Zak - always loved him.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Malmum's Teebs as he looks so cheeky and like he would get on with Marnie
Freyja's Amber as she is so beautiful and elegant and such a lovely colour
Hanlou's Teddy as I love both Pomeranians and Papillions personality and looks wise so he would have potential to be a perfect dog for me!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Mine would have to be 
Gypsy (Simplysardonic) she is gorgeous and has come so far in the few months shes been here
dogless- Rudi n Kilo 
Dirtygertie-Poppy
MissRV-Rosie 
Hanwombat=Io
Cloversmum- Clover n Daisy
Mckenzie- kenzie 
Just because they are all gorgeous
Im sure there is many more xx


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I would like -

*Picaresque's* Gelert - I have loved him from the first picture I saw :001_tt1:
*Moobli's* Zak - Same as above.
*Bisbows* Holly - She is just so sweet!
*Paddyjulie's* Mavis - I have always wanted an EBT
*Tacey's* April - She looks like so much fun!
*Lozzibears* Arrow and Jake - I just want to cuddle them both!
*SLB's* pack all of them! I love them all especially Louie!
*Dogless's* Kilo - I like his spectacles :lol:
*Hanlou's* Whisper - I love how far she has come. 
*Bluejay's* Ripley - Everyone else seems to love Frodo or Rory but Ripley just looks so cute. 
I'm sure there are more but this is what I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

I would steal any dog that is good and swap them for bernie


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hanwombats Io is the girl for me I think Rotties look really cute. After poor little Io was accused of stealing guinea pig stuff I think that poor innocent soul needs to live with me.

Moonviolets Alfie, Bobbies rough collie, Hanlou's Rough Collie and Jenny Armours Maggie because all Rough Collies should belong to me.

MyMillies little girl should be mine too she is so cute and could show my girl how a full bred lady like terrier should behave.

Oh and has anyone got a Great Dane I can pinch?


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Labrador laura's-Zab-amazing fella with great character

Dogless-Kilo+Rudi-wow factor dogs together

Sixstars-Blue-well have a soft spot for him

some more will probably come to me


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Will limit myself to 5 only 

Pogo - Chance
H0lly - Dora
SLB - Jack
Clayton1985 - Lester
Alice Childress - Maggie


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've already stolen a members dog  benji belonged to member benji's mummy but she only posted briefly for a short time when she first got him.

so be warned babycham if i can do it once  dillion has always been my favourite since i first saw him :001_wub: to me he's a perfect example of the hairless chinese crested breed.

i also love zaros' two. they are the perfect dogs to walk through the fields near me. i'm sure oscar would catch me a pheasant or two 

i'd take all three of moobli's gsd's. i love long haired sheperds and yogi and flame are stunning. watching the videos of zac working sheep is amazing. though if i have these three i also want to live in kirsty's new house with them :tongue_smilie:


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

pogo said:


> All the bullies out there are per normal
> 
> BUT!
> 
> My special man is Sixstars Blue - neo X absolutely love that boy, and he can come live with me anytime


I'l rock, paper, scissor's you for him


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

clayton1985 said:


> I'l rock, paper, scissor's you for him


your on!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Tattoogirls - opie
Mese - all if her lot
Pogo - chance
Simplysardonic - her lot (think I've spelt username wrong, sorry sweet!)
Zaros - both of his (although I may need a lot of help stealing them!)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

lupie said:


> You don't mean my Finnish Lapphund Ruska do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did!! Where did I get Spitz from  Loveeeee <3


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> Hanwombats Io is the girl for me I think Rotties look really cute. After poor little Io was accused of stealing guinea pig stuff I think that poor innocent soul needs to live with me.
> 
> Moonviolets Alfie, Bobbies rough collie, Hanlou's Rough Collie and Jenny Armours Maggie because all Rough Collies should belong to me.
> 
> ...


She did steal it honest


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lipsthefish's Alfie, he's my number one favourite. I love him 

Coffee's Alfie, he's so handsome

Pogo's Harvey, he looks so squishable and kissy.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Theres too many lovely dogs on here. I'd steal them all if I could and have a big dog farm


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> Hanwombats Io is the girl for me I think Rotties look really cute. After poor little Io was accused of stealing guinea pig stuff I think that poor innocent soul needs to live with me.
> 
> *Moonviolet*s Alfie, Bobbies rough collie, Hanlou's Rough Collie and Jenny Armours Maggie because all Rough Collies should belong to me.
> 
> ...


Emmaviolet's? :lol:

No offence anyone, all your dogs are lovely but there's none better for me than Tink


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Alfie (emmaviolet) I love rough collies and he is so stunning


Aw thank you, I do love roughs too. 
They love people, but adore the younger generation.



missRV said:


> Alfie: Emmaviolet he's stunning and looks like such a good boy!


Thank you, you are quite mistaken though, he may look good, but he is a very naughty boy!! 



simplysardonic said:


> ALLLL 4 of Sketch's dogs
> 
> Emmaviolet's Alfie
> 
> All for purely shallow reasons, because they're beautiful dogs


Thank you. That's very sweet.



lipsthefish said:


> Emmaviolets Alfie- I just want to brush him


Haha. He needs a bit of a brush, I'll send him round, he runs all around the room trying to avoid it! 

Any of you who wants him, first one here can take him. Just leave one of yours in return. But you'll be begging me to take him back!


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oooo milliepoochies Millie seems like a great pooch! And is star on the catwalk 

Paddyjulies Mavis as I'm a huge bull terrier fan!

I think wyrekin's Malcolm looks stunning!

And one of the staffs on here but I can't recall names 

ETA: oh and JenSteWillows Willow! She's gorgeous and unique


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

moonviolet said:


> Emmaviolet's? :lol:
> 
> No offence anyone, all your dogs are lovely but there's none better for me than Tink


opps :blushing:Well tinks adorable I think he would fit in quite well here too especially with that nice red lead.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I am going to limit myself to just one that seems to have won me over.. one I always look for when I see the owner put up a photo thread 

*SLBs Jack* :001_wub:
No idea what it is about the old chap, but he just seems to lure me in every time I see his pic


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I wouldn't want to steal any.. Just watch them in action being worked/trained by their owners  some that spring to mind (i am terrible with names ) ..

Springerpete 's two.. Pictures & lil stories always get my imagination into gear!
Moonviolets for tinks tricks
Twiggys in the ring!
Dogless doing impulse control & touching the poles
Smokeybear's dobe on recall
& pupcakes to see how far charlie & dotty have come along!
SLB & her silly games in the fields!
Edit - how can i forget the Ninja!! GR .. On eventful walks 

I'm sure there is many more, but these people & their dogs really inspire me at the moment 

If i really had to steal a cuddle, it would be Teddy the chowchow 

(Hope i have got all names & dogs right  )


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not fussy- send them all over!!! :ihih:


From all my lurking I have my eye on Maggie (Alice Childress)- mainly because she is stunning!- as well as Arrow (Collies are my absolute favourites :001_tt1: Plus, he's oozing with character!) and little (*ahem!*) Cian is quite the hunk, too. Oh, and I do love Dan, too! 

In fact, everytime I think I've finished adding to the list I think of more that I love. That brings me back to my first comment- gimme, gimme, gimme ALL THE DOGS!!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

*HushTalk's* Perry
*SleepingLion's* Rhuna and the labs
*McKenzie's* Kenzie
*Milliepoochie's* Millie

I am sure I can think of more, but that's it for now


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd steal :

Dogless - Rudi and Kilo
Phoolf - Kes
and loads more I can't think of right now


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Wyrekin said:


> I would like -
> 
> *Picaresque's* Gelert - I have loved him from the first picture I saw :001_tt1:
> *Moobli's* Zak - Same as above.
> ...


How did I forget your Malcolm? I am seriously in love with him <3 



Hanwombat said:


> I did!! Where did I get Spitz from  Loveeeee <3


Well she is spitz type  and in one of the photos she was with some German Spitzes. But she's a happy flappy. And says you are welcome to steal her if you will give her food of any kind she's not fussy!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

For me I think there are just too, too many. 

I adore Alice C's Maggie, she has really made me want a bernese. 

Shetlandlovers Shelties, April and Alaska especially (well I love a blue).

All the roughs, so puppy Maggie, Kenzie and Bobbie and the new sable puppy someone just got too.

Milliepoochies Millie is so sweet and such a loving girl.

Bearcub's Freya too.

Newfiesmum and sixstars newfies, who (both of you) we do not see enough of!!!

There really are far too many, because as I read things about others dogs I love their personalities too, so this list isn't really a dent on who I would take.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

lupie said:


> How did I forget your Malcolm? I am seriously in love with him <3
> 
> Well she is spitz type  and in one of the photos she was with some German Spitzes. But she's a happy flappy. And says you are welcome to steal her if you will give her food of any kind she's not fussy!


Ah that may be where I got Spitz from then, she is lovely


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Awww nobody want Donkey Boy here? *lip wobble* :lol: Mwhahahaha he's all mine then, all mine!!









:lol:

But in all seriousness, I'd have WeedySeaDragon's dogs! 
And PaddyJulies Mavis too!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Way too many to list really.......I'll go with what comes off the top of my head!!

*Springerpete's* pair - I reckon they are the right dogs to teach Kilo how to trust dogs again and to keep Rudi in his place.

*moonviolet's* Miss Tinks - because she has changed my view of beagles completely

*L/C's* pointy pair - to see well trained greyhounds with fabulous impulse control

*Weedyseadragon's* lot - because they sound and look like big characters and are gorgeous

*Sarah's* Spendog - because he has changed my opinion of labs and looks like a lovely happy boy who would be good for Kilo again

*Moobli's* Zak - just an utterly mesmerising, captivating dog

*k&m's* Evie - because she is so naughty!!!

*northnsouth's* dogs and Liladog too

So, so many more........


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd steal: 

Tacey's April
Lozzibear's Jake and Arrow 
and Paula07's Nicky 

So many gorgeous dogs


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> I wouldn't want to steal any.. Just watch them in action being worked/trained by their owners  some that spring to mind (i am terrible with names ) ..
> 
> Springerpete 's two.. Pictures & lil stories always get my imagination into gear!
> Moonviolets for tinks tricks
> ...


I have no impulse control I'm afraid, I have just eaten some mini profiteroles and no way am I running backwards and forwards to a pole after them  .


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just have to hae Opie the dobie and Mavis the ebt, the sexy pair  And there is room for Kindra the husky too  
Also if we could have ones that have passed also, then the harli Great Dane in Bessie's sig pic looks beautiful.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the people who want my loonies they are all big headed now. 

My list
Sam and Oscar - because they are boxers
Runa - ditto 
Zab - ditto
Rufus - love his serious face 
Dobers - Rupert and Aspen - they just look so regal and well behaved


So many more but that will do


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I would steal the pickles they seem like so much fun!!  
lozzibears arrow i just love him he is so bloody handsome 
and gertrudes meg she is calis twinny


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems like no one wants Chansa. Can't say that I'm surprised 

I would steal 
Moobli's Zak
Tacey's April
Lozzibear's Arrow

All for the same reason- they are happy, lively and intelligent and seems to be fun to work with. They are exactly my kind of dogs


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

noone ever wants my two 

then again the posts i make about them im not surprised  

id like all the lurchers and greys please also any GSDs and dobes


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Vicki said:


> Seems like no one wants Chansa. Can't say that I'm surprised


Don't worry, nobody wants my 4 either booo lol. No matter, my Simba is far too much of a mommy's boy to go off with anyone else anyway.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Yet again, another 'who would you steal thread, and NO ONE wants Bess! I just can't understand it. 

Oh, and I won't bolt the back door tonight!  :001_rolleyes:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Yet again, another 'who would you steal thread, and NO ONE wants Bess! I just can't understand it.
> 
> Oh, and I won't bolt the back door tonight!  :001_rolleyes:


I mentioned your Dane in your sig pic


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll re-phrase *no dog is safe from my loot bag!!!*

I'll happily have Bess and the gorgeous Chihuahua in your siggy


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I mentioned your Dane in your sig pic


Unfortunately he's no longer with us.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Moobli's Zak
Kenzie
Kilo and Rudi
Zaros' two
Missrvs Rosie


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Unfortunately he's no longer with us.


Ah well I'll steal him in the next life


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Moobli's Zak
> Kenzie
> Kilo and Rudi
> Zaros' two
> Missrvs Rosie


Buster is as good as in my back garden barking at next door's cat as we speak


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Yet again, another 'who would you steal thread, and NO ONE wants Bess! I just can't understand it.
> 
> Oh, and I won't bolt the back door tonight!  :001_rolleyes:


Bessie Dog in a heartbeat...

And another for the wonderous duo of Rudi and Kilo... OB and Kilo can lick each others wounds and I so love to see Liladog with other RR's.
Springer Pete's beautiful Flyte, but please can Lady Rose come for tea as well.

Can not remember the poster, Tig the GSP, he is so handsome.
Moblis Zak.
Fordyce with the 9 week old dalmatian, I so want me a baby spot

And Bertie the amazing Border Collie, my absolute favourite..

Lots of others too I am sure I will think of more


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

missRV said:


> Buster is as good as in my back garden barking at next door's cat as we speak


He says if you'll let him bark at cats unlike his mean mummy he'll be there in five minutes


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I sort of knew I wouldn't see Megs name on this thread but was thinking I might steal all the collies, but in particular Cali as she so reminds me of Meg...anyway I reached page 6 and this appeared........

Great minds an all that?!!! :thumbup:

Thankies xxx



CaliDog said:


> I would steal the pickles they seem like so much fun!!
> lozzibears arrow i just love him he is so bloody handsome
> and *gertrudes meg she is calis twinny*


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> He says if you'll let him bark at cats unlike his mean mummy he'll be there in five minutes


Deal ;-) good job we like our next door neighbours  tell him theres a stuffed kong and a big shnuggle with his name on


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> Goldstars Lucky - she's just beautiful :001_wub:
> *Flamingoes Bumble - fluffy hand warmer *
> Luzs ratters - too cute
> Malmums T-Bo - he would match Alfie lovely
> ...


Un-hand that pom :skep: xxxxxx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> Tattoogirls - opie
> Mese - all if her lot
> Pogo - chance
> Simplysardonic - her lot (think I've spelt username wrong, sorry sweet!)
> Zaros - both of his (although I may need a lot of help stealing them!)


I've given up trying to get Sammy and Buster Boo from you ... you keep saying yes but then they never arrive here 
Methinks you're telling porkies :biggrin5:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll have SheenEli's Eli & Loki please. I know them IRL and they are my dogs bestie mates so I'd have them in a heartbeat. I also like Sheen's mum's lurcher Blue even though he's not on here I'd nab him if I could.

There is a stunning Blue merle rough coated lurcher on here who I adore. Purely for her looks, athletic grace and stunning ice blue eyes

Woody the sable Border Collie cos he's got the loveliest face I've ever seen on a collie and I've been stalking him on here for years 

I'd have Dandogman's Molly because she'd be an excellent play mate for Pippi JRT and she's got this smushy cute wire haired face going on.

Ditto for Clover's mum's Daisy.

5heads Alfred because he's a pocket lurcher and a bad ass biker dog.

Craven's mum's Goldie because she looks like such a happy fun dog and I love her big fluffy tail.

LozB's Molly or is it Milly? Just because she's got eye liner like Alice Cooper so she rocks.

PoisonGirls Broxi would fit so well with my lot and he's so pointy and long.

Pupcakes Dottie because she is Pippi from another mother.

Amberneros Amber because her and Shannow have a very similar temperament and outlook on life so they could bond and have someone to talk about their neuroses about and support each other. Also her Pixie Pox because she's a lot like Pippi JRT. My Daughter will probably have Nibs because she's into Greyhounds and Maddi and May haven't got a man in their lives.

Linz & Millie's Millie because she is full of character and I think her and Shannow would be partners in crime together.

Babyshams Percy, just for his proud posture and Titanic pose on a rock by a river/lake


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab - Dexter - He looks like a very sweet boy. 
Seezelson - Rossi - His crazy lugs! 
Pogo- Chance - He looks like a cheeky chap. 
northsouth - Compass - He's a handsome lad. 
SleepingLion - Rhuna - Pretty girlie.
Moobi -Zac - Beautiful dog. 
Ouesi - Bates - He seems a lovely dog. 
Ballybee- Tummel and Dan boy- very sweet boys.

I will have missed lots but its late! 

ETA: I forgot Wyrekin - Malcolm - I love him!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> I've given up trying to get Sammy and Buster Boo from you ... you keep saying yes but then they never arrive here
> Methinks you're telling porkies :biggrin5:


If they don't stop playing and go to bloody sleep in next 15 minutes I'll come and squeeze them through your letter box for you


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not complaining about no one wanting to steal Kiva, because if they did they'd have me to deal with.....She's miiiiiine ha ha 

But I would need to pinch Zak, him and kiva would make a seriously cute couple


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Pippa the black Lab
Dexter and Skipper
Taz the KCS
Actually I'll take Molly who lives with Pippa as well
Frodo the Lurcher

I'm not normally a black Lab fan, and JRT types are normally not top of my list.

Drop them off when ever you wish. Me thinks I might need a bigger house.
Sorry I don't actually have a clue of usernames, I always remember dog names.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I've already got my 'steal' but if Teebs moves out I'd have no option but to steal him too. 

Added to those two I could handle stealing Babychams Percy and Flamingoes Bumby. I think they would fit very nicely in 'camp terrier' and also on my lap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Awww a few people love Kenzie 

I can never do these threads because a) I can't remember all the dogs I want to steal and would miss half of them out and b) it makes me feel mean towards the dogs I didn't say I wanted


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Not really all that suprised no one wants Millie though she probably thinks the feelings mutual.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Taz the KCS


Taz will go with anyone! He's a cuddle hussy!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'd steal Skye - I reckon he and Bess would have a fine time together. And of course I'd have to take Flyte as well. 

I'd also take any flatcoats - I think they're beautiful!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Awww a few people love Kenzie
> 
> I can never do these threads because a) I can't remember all the dogs I want to steal and would miss half of them out and b) it makes me feel mean towards the dogs I didn't say I wanted


Ditto 

But I will say I would happily steal McKenzie as we have had the pleasure of meeting you both and your lil fluffy girl is even more gorgeous in real life.

Also Polimbas Zimba and Dobers Rupert bear and Tobey as I am lucky to walk with them regularly and get to steal them at appropriate times agreed between humans 

To everyone who has mentioned Millie thank you.  She is by no means an angel but I think she is perfect


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

metaldog said:


> Linz & Millie's Millie because she is full of character and I think her and Shannow would be partners in crime together.


Brave woman :cornut:

Sending her first class. Little madam's just bit my finger (she'd just had a treat too  :lol

Not selling her very well, am I? :mellow: 

I'll be back later with my list. Got to think of all the dogs who don't get much of a mention on these threads


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rather than steal someone elses dog I'd like to send mine to live with Tinks - hopefully some of her good behaviour would rub off on them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks to those who've mentioned my hairy horde  they're wrapped & ready to go First Class

More dogs for ma swag bag:

Milliepoochie's Millie (she'd look great next to Bob- Little & Large)

Tacey's April- the most photogenic dog I've ever seen

RockRomantic's Buster & Max

Babycham's cresties

Flamingoes Bumby & Hanlou's Teddy

Bessiedog's Bess, I have a soft spot for IS as my nan had one


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Rather than steal someone elses dog I'd like to send mine to live with Tinks - hopefully some of her good behaviour would rub off on them


:lol: she'd probably get teased for being Miss GoodyfourPaws and decide the mischief looked more fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

How could nobody want Ellie?


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would love Ellie 

And Kes,
And Simba and Sandy
And Chaos and Lexi
And Harvey
And Max and Milly
And Millie
And Blade

Sooo many!

Where's the reject club this year? 
My lot are the presidents of the rejects


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Well it's a good job no one wants my three :cryin: cause they're all mine.....

Oh, and I'll have all the labs please....and any great Danes going spare.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Bessiedog's Bess, I have a soft spot for IS as my nan had one


Actually you can't have her right now - she's curled up asleep and looking angelic. :001_wub:

Of course that may all change when she wakes up - so don't be surprised when you find her on your doorstep!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

No one fancy a zelda??

dont blame you.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Taz will go with anyone! He's a cuddle hussy!


Perfect then.  He seems like he would fit in well with Holly.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm ruling out dogs who I've met because I want to cover my back for when I actually steal them in real life . So my fantasy stealing candidates are milliepoochies Millie and Bessiedogs Bess, just because Ive always had a certain pocket rottie  way up on my dogs to steal list, and Bessie's antics sound like she would be hillarious to have around


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

loukodi said:


> I would love Ellie
> 
> And Kes,
> And Simba and Sandy
> ...


*MY* Max and Milly? (if so you'll have to Rock, Paper, Scissors MD for Milly, but Max is all yours )

Well, going through this thread, (again) I'll have

Lexi and Chaos (genuinely love Chaos especially - we don't see enough of them :nono
Chansa
Zelda
Ellie
Lurcher Owner's boy :001_wub:

And all the other "rejects".  Why? Less competition of course  and they're all lovely 

Also Fleur's Missy and any other Bichon's - because they're one of my favourite breeds. :001_wub:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Lipsthefish's Alfie, he's my number one favourite. I love him
> 
> Coffee's Alfie, he's so handsome
> 
> Pogo's Harvey, he looks so squishable and kissy.


You'd soon send him back :lol:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for those that wanted to steal Cian, if he does anything positive for our breeds image I'm MORE than happy........ BUT you can't have him lol

I'd be stealing Dogless's boys, and I think all the Huskies and the EBT's for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I'll be back later with my list. Got to think of all the dogs who don't get much of a mention on these threads


Yeah, I never want to mention anyone because I don't want anyone to feel left out 

Only one vote for Bates, can't say I blame anyone, he is a bit of a troublemaker...










But then Breez isn't much better....


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wyrekin, I'll consider swapping you Gelert for Malcolm, maybe on a timeshare basis? 

I'd also have - 
Cravensmum's Craven
Lozzibear's Arrow
Thedogsmother's Bella and Henrick
Nonnie's two
The Midget Army 

And many more...


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

catseyes said:


> No one fancy a zelda??
> 
> dont blame you.


Meeee! I do remember distinctly saying anyone with a fluffy dog isn't safe.... I totally forgot Zelda she should have been on my list!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

loukodi said:


> I would love Ellie
> 
> And Kes,
> And Simba and Sandy
> ...


My Blade? Cos if it is PM me your address and I'll drop him off tonight!!!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Only one vote for Bates, can't say I blame anyone, he is a bit of a troublemaker...


^^^ But it was clearly the cat !


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, I never want to mention anyone because I don't want anyone to feel left out
> 
> Only one vote for Bates, can't say I blame anyone, he is a bit of a troublemaker...
> 
> ...


I'll take a Breez please


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

metaldog said:


> I'll have SheenEli's Eli & Loki please. I know them IRL and they are my dogs bestie mates so I'd have them in a heartbeat. I also like Sheen's mum's lurcher Blue even though he's not on here I'd nab him if I could.
> 
> There is a stunning Blue merle rough coated lurcher on here who I adore. Purely for her looks, athletic grace and stunning ice blue eyes
> 
> ...


LOL! That made me laugh! :lol:

I wouldnt say no to any dog on here, or owner, you're all welcome round for a cup of tea and some cake  As long as you dont mind leaving covered in white dog hair, stroking Charlie the whole time and playing tuggy with Dottie...


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> LOL! That made me laugh! :lol:
> 
> I wouldnt say no to any dog on here, or owner, you're all welcome round for a cup of tea and some cake  As long as you dont mind leaving covered in white dog hair, stroking Charlie the whole time and playing tuggy with Dottie...


Sounds like a perfect day out to me


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> Sounds like a perfect day out to me


Me too.....Tea, cake and dogs.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Wyrekin, I'll consider swapping you Gelert for Malcolm, maybe on a timeshare basis?
> 
> I'd also have -
> Cravensmum's Craven
> ...


I omitted an important one - Sarah 1983's Spencer, who is my favourite Labrador on PF and possibly on the planet :biggrin5:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Wyrekin said:


> *Lozzibears* Arrow and Jake - I just want to cuddle them both!





JordanRose said:


> as well as Arrow (Collies are my absolute favourites :001_tt1: Plus, he's oozing with character!





PawsOnMe said:


> Lozzibear's Jake and Arrow





CaliDog said:


> lozzibears arrow i just love him he is so bloody handsome





Vicki said:


> Lozzibear's Arrow
> 
> All for the same reason- they are happy, lively and intelligent and seems to be fun to work with. They are exactly my kind of dogs





picaresque said:


> Lozzibear's Arrow


Thank you guys  I might need to go and hide Arrow


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My Blade? Cos if it is PM me your address and I'll drop him off tonight!!!


Yes your (soon to be mine apparently ) Blade.
Those puppy dog eyes in your sig :001_wub:

Im sure Kodi and Suki will look after him well ...





Maybe not, Suki doesn't share her teddies.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

for the couple that said opie, i'll throw tricky in free. opie would miss his living chew toy if she wasn't around


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As normal on these threads no one wants Dillon, not that I'm worried I'd kill anyone trying to steal him.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I omitted an important one - Sarah 1983's Spencer, who is my favourite Labrador on PF and possibly on the planet :biggrin5:


Aww, thanks  He and Gelert could have great fun puddle snorkelling together. Unless of course I steal Gelert, he always looks such a happy boy too.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> As normal on these threads no one wants Dillon, not that I'm worried I'd kill anyone trying to steal him.
> 
> View attachment 123947


Actually I was going to add Dillon to my list, then I saw your thread about him keeping you up all night


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive narrowed it down to just one:

Labrador Laura's ZAB....His face melts my heart.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsGiggles said:


> I would steal any dog that is good and swap them for bernie


I'll take Bernie and swap him for either Beau, Kahn or both (might be stretching the truth to claim either of them are good though!)

I'd also be happy to steal Wilmer's Betty and sixstar's Ozzy along with newfiemum's Ferdie and Diva -make a proper Newfie pack as though our three aren't enough 

To be really greedy I'd like to add Alice Childress' Maggie cos she's gorgeous and because my stepsons still talk longingly about their bernese, Samson whom they had growing up.

Then OH will bring the van to take any and all DDBs as they are his absolute favourite!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

button50 said:


> Ive narrowed it down to just one:
> 
> Labrador Laura's ZAB....His face melts my heart.


Aww thank you,
I know where to send him now when he's naughty


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> *MY*
> Lexi and Chaos (genuinely love Chaos especially - we don't see enough of them :nono
> . :001_wub:





loukodi said:


> I
> 
> And Chaos and Lexi


if you both me my chaos and lexi send me you addresses there being pains right now.

lexi is trying to fit on the back of the sofa becaus i wouldnt alow her on my lap

chaos is sulking because i told her of for licking the cat.

il post them out tomorro first class


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> Aww thank you,
> I know where to send him now when he's naughty


Oh i would love that, He can put Bubba in his place. lol.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I love reading this thread


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Mese said:


> For me it would have to be Fleurs Lily :001_wub:
> 
> She has such a sweet little face , I can just imagine having her on my lap giving her a cuddle and seeing those amazing gorgeous brown eyes looking up at me :001_wub:
> 
> I'd pinch her in a heartbeat , so watch out Fleur , lol


Well if you steal Lily you won't have room for Gypsy will you.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

loukodi said:


> Yes your (soon to be mine apparently ) Blade.
> Those puppy dog eyes in your sig :001_wub:
> 
> Im sure Kodi and Suki will look after him well ...
> ...


I will have to add Kodi & Suki to my list now, I don't think I've seen pics of them before :thumbup1:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, I never want to mention anyone because I don't want anyone to feel left out
> 
> Only one vote for Bates, can't say I blame anyone, he is a bit of a troublemaker...


I do love a troublemaker, I have one of those too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

Paula07 said:


> I do love a troublemaker, I have one of those too.


LOL!! What a great shot!! He looks like a total goofball


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> LOL!! What a great shot!! He looks like a total goofball


He is that! Never met such a complete goof in all my days!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

A lot of people on here have some gorgeous dogs but I can't help admiring Wyrekin's Layla everytime I see the signature. She is beautiful and has such expressive eyes.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Top of the list would be........

The sweetest little girl ever and I still keep meaning to 'borrow' (ahem!) her 

is Rosie :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: (MissRV)

There are so-o-o many others but I will update my list when I have more time later!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> Top of the list would be........
> 
> The sweetest little girl ever and I still keep meaning to 'borrow' (ahem!) her
> 
> ...


aww thank you... her bags are packed and ready, straight trade for your beauties x


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

missRV said:


> aww thank you... her bags are packed and ready, straight trade for your beauties x


You're still taking zelda though aren't you!!?? I need the peace and quiet.

lol x


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No one want an Astro?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Possibly the keeshond owner's dog.

Thing is, I adore _*my *_dogs, worship their very bones, but other people's dogs don't interest me much unless they're the same breed or ridiculously cute.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> As normal on these threads no one wants Dillon, not that I'm worried I'd kill anyone trying to steal him.
> 
> View attachment 123947


Good for you, he is lovely, we have the same style of fringe 

Nobody ever wants Molly - her owner is not popular  To be honest I tend to like black labs or anything with mad fur like my hair.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> No one want an Astro?


Yes please!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

MyMillie's Millie, Picklelily's cute little girl, Charleigh's Teddy. 

She hasn't been on in a while but there used to be a member called Jennac and she had a beautiful little wire haired dachshund. I would gladly steal him!

Not that everyone else's dogs aren't steal-worthy! I'd have em all. :ihih:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

ooooh im on my way for buffy.. her and zelda would be partners in crime im sure of it!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This one!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/332339-introducing-finally.html

And if I have to explain why, all I can say is "For crying out loud - do you not have eyes in your head??????"

He's just GORGEOUS!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

catseyes said:


> You're still taking zelda though aren't you!!?? I need the peace and quiet.
> 
> lol x


You know it  I'm going to hire a van and get them all in one journey, I'll even convert it to a party bus


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

MLB said:


> A lot of people on here have some gorgeous dogs but I can't help admiring Wyrekin's Layla everytime I see the signature. She is beautiful and has such expressive eyes.


Aww thanks, she's a real sweetie and a bit of a poser to 



picaresque said:


> Wyrekin, I'll consider swapping you Gelert for Malcolm, maybe on a timeshare basis?


Can't believe I've only just read back through this thread and seen this offer! I could go with it :lol:



Paula07 said:


> Owned By A Yellow Lab - Dexter - He looks like a very sweet boy.
> Seezelson - Rossi - His crazy lugs!
> Pogo- Chance - He looks like a cheeky chap.
> northsouth - Compass - He's a handsome lad.
> ...





lupie said:


> How did I forget your Malcolm? I am seriously in love with him <3





sezeelson said:


> Oooo milliepoochies Millie seems like a great pooch! And is star on the catwalk
> 
> Paddyjulies Mavis as I'm a huge bull terrier fan!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. He often gets comments from people on how handsome he is, of course that could be because they have no choice but to be nice since he's normally sat on their feet at that point!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

catseyes said:


> ooooh im on my way for buffy.. her and zelda would be partners in crime im sure of it!


Hee hee! Yeah they would be crazy together  I'm sure Buffy would love a Zelda to run around and wrestle with. :001_tongue:


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Reverie said:


> MyMillie's Millie, Picklelily's cute little girl, Charleigh's Teddy.
> 
> She hasn't been on in a while but there used to be a member called Jennac and she had a beautiful little wire haired dachshund. I would gladly steal him!
> 
> Not that everyone else's dogs aren't steal-worthy! I'd have em all. :ihih:


Thanks 

She's ready  









Not that I would ever let her go I was sad yesterday as I spent 11 hours at college (inc. travel) without her!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

Guessing nobody wants my terrierist.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> Thanks
> 
> She's ready
> 
> Not that I would ever let her go I was sad yesterday as I spent 11 hours at college (inc. travel) without her!!


Waaaaa, too cute!!!! :001_wub: No need for you to be lonely, I'd swap you one naughty schnauzer.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Prowl said:


> Mooblis Zac of course ^^


LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Zak is mine... all mine :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

Canine k9's Bailey I's on my list, he's soooo cute.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

danielled said:


> Canine k9's Bailey I's on my list, he's soooo cute.


Aww thank you. If you like send Buddy round mine, hes always welcome


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Aww thank you. If you like send Buddy round mine, hes always welcome


Same goes for Bailey. he's welcome here.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Seems like Jet's in the rejects club. But he's mine all mine so that's ok


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Seems like Jet's in the rejects club. But he's mine all mine so that's ok


ahh, he's lovely. i'll have him to go with my rejects...no one ever wants my three...except MEEEEEEE  but i'm ok with that.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

:001_tt2:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Seems like Jet's in the rejects club. But he's mine all mine so that's ok


He is beautiful and would look lovely with Molly


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Another on my list is Bluejay's Smooth Fox Terrier (Rory)? He's so beautiful


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

missRV said:


> aww thank you... her bags are packed and ready, straight trade for your beauties x


Are you sure? :sosp:

What's the catch?! 

No catch? 

Okay then!!


----------

